# new Audi R8 advert gave me a boner



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Has anyone else seen the new tv advert for the audi R8?
I saw it late last night on eurosport during the moto gp practice.
Its basically the new r8 on a rolling road without the rear bootlid and bumper in place so u can hear the twin induction cones sucking and see the twin pipes glowing like lava and spewing flames as they thrash the **** off it on the rolling road.
As said in the title this gave little chubby some life, I even wee'd a little


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah saw it earlier gave me goosebumps !


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

redmen78 said:


> Yeah saw it earlier gave me goosebumps !


Lol I never really liked them before but that advert has sold it for me.
Now I just need to find a lot of money


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Was in the cinema and that same advert came on...


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Such a simple advert but so effective !!!


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Clever people at audi, I bet anyone that could afford one would have been hooked like a fish after seeing that. I know if I had the cash I would have been at my local audi at 8am the next day.
Mustve been awesome in the cinema, bet there was lots of sigh's from the male audience


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Pure car porn


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Might just go tomorrow and pretend !!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Great ad.I also like the original from 2007:


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw this in the cinema just before iron man 3 started. What an advert. Now thats how to sell a car.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It's a great advert and what a noise, but I wouldn't buy it if I had the money. A guy round here has one and it looks good, and I'm told it drives superbly but I prefer my supercars to be completely and utterly mental, the R8 just doesn't have that 'wow' factor to it for me.

Mind you if you can afford one the chances are you can also afford something mad to go with it!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Lloyd71 said:


> It's a great advert and what a noise, but I wouldn't buy it if I had the money. A guy round here has one and it looks good, and I'm told it drives superbly but I prefer my supercars to be completely and utterly mental, the R8 just doesn't have that 'wow' factor to it for me.
> 
> Mind you if you can afford one the chances are you can also afford something mad to go with it!


It doesnt look like it has a soul, does it. I been in one and its fast but somehow there is something missing. Got out a blast in a mk1 escort with a 330 bhp cossie lump in it and i was shaking with adrenaline when i got out.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

when the r8 1st came out i was working nights on the road and we were parked under a bridge out of the darkness came an r8 at full chat, i have never heard anything like it. that gave me goosebumps


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

They actually contacted us to use our dyno, but the one they used in the end was abit special! Looked like a dyno show room :lol:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Great advert, pure petrol head nirvana.


----------

